# Three Songs Your Working On



## Bastille day

Fly By Night - Rush - Melody down in a few days - will not even attempt the solo for a few months, if at all.

Closer to the Heart - Rush - top four strings do most the work - initial riff difficult to master because my pinky was not meant to fret strings. 

Old Man - Neil Young - odd fingering but sounds great and makes you realize what someone can come up with without formal lessons.


----------



## zontar

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

My own songs--a couple of older bluesy type riffs--one has a tentative melody & lyrics, the other I've rejected a few dieas for those.

And I've recently started a new idea based on a bass riff


----------



## shoretyus

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Same here. Couple new songs this winter. Rough on some ideas,, that some times sounds too similar to the last ideas .. crap.... 



zontar said:


> My own songs--a couple of older bluesy type riffs--one has a tentative melody & lyrics, the other I've rejected a few dieas for those.
> 
> And I've recently started a new idea based on a bass riff


----------



## zontar

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



shoretyus said:


> that some times sounds too similar to the last ideas .. crap....


One of the ideas I'm working on used to be two songs, until I realized I was just playing the same chords, in the same order-over the same kind of pattern, but with a different rhythm--so I combined them--one rhythm makes the intro, first verse & ending, and the other makes the rest of the song--although I might add a bridge.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Bold As Love - Jimi Hendrix: Love this song. Love the tone. Would LOVE to have longer f*&^ing fingers! It's a tough go, but I'm working on adjusting.

Come When I Call - John Mayer: As Above

Everlong - Foo Fighters: Almost have this down. Awesome song IMO. Fun to play as well.

When I don't feel like practicing the above I either noodle or grab some tab magazines pick a song and see what I can do.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

I have never sat down and purposely learned one two or three songs to play them like the original artist, someone else always did the basic music, any songs we did I was just there to do the fills/solos/lead or what ever you want to call them. I steal runs /fills/solos what ever I can from anyone else's records and incorporate them into my own solos. To me improvisation is what I like to do and the more tools you have the better you sound.


----------



## Chito

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Been working on 3 new original songs the last few weeks now. Just waiting for my singer and I to sit down and come up with the finished product.


----------



## bw66

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Lately I've been focusing on learning Martin Tallstrom's fingerstyle arrangement of "Whiter Shade of Pale", Jorma Kaukonen's "Water Song", and Hector Villa-Lobos' "Chorus No. 1". (That last one will take a while!)

Our band has been trying to contemporize our set list too, so there is no shortage of stuff to work on!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

I'd like to re-learn most of the songs I forgot. current ones on my mind are;
jimi's watchtower
thin lizzy - boy's are back
hotel cali


----------



## knight_yyz

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Rush- Fly by night, got the first 3 stanzas down pat.

Handsome Family- Far from any Road, having trouble with the F barre chord of course, but getting there slowly

Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here


----------



## nnieman

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Edwyn Collins - never met a girl like you before
Bang bang (she shot me down) - The raconteurs version
Bob Dylan - It aint me babe

I've been in a weird mood I guess lol

Nathan


----------



## shoretyus

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Spring in Omemee will do that. 


nnieman said:


> Edwyn Collins - never met a girl like you before
> Bang bang (she shot me down) - The raconteurs version
> Bob Dylan - It aint me babe
> 
> I've been in a weird mood I guess lol
> 
> Nathan


----------



## Bastille day

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



zontar said:


> My own songs--a couple of older bluesy type riffs--one has a tentative melody & lyrics, the other I've rejected a few dieas for those.
> 
> And I've recently started a new idea based on a bass riff


An original bass line is hard to come up with, I mean there are only so many strings and orders they can be played in.

from Wikipedia:

According to Daryl Hall, when Jackson was recording “We Are the World,” Jackson approached him and admitted to lifting the bassline for "Billie Jean" from a Hall & Oates song (apparently referring to Hall's "I Can't Go for That (No Can Do)" from the 1981 album _Private Eyes_): "Michael Jackson once said directly to me that he hoped I didn't mind that he copied that groove." Hall says he told Jackson that he had lifted the bassline himself, remarking, "it's something we all do."[SUP][[/SUP]


----------



## ed2000

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

-One poppy/jazzy kinda original inspired by my Gretsch Tenn Rose
Takes time to find a way out of the bridge section.

-Rumble: Link Wray


----------



## rhh7

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

I have wanted to play this song most of my life. There is a flatpicking version, an easy fingerstyle version, and a full fingerstyle version. I am working on the easy version first!

http://www.guitarnick.com/amazing-grace-fingerstyle-guitar-tablature.html


----------



## Beach Bob

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

I'm in an acoustic phase these days...

Everlong - Foo Fighters - acoustic is better than electric version IMO
She Talks To Angels - Black Crowes - just to have an excuse to keep a guitar in an alternate tuning
The Man Who Sold The World - Bowie/Nirvana


----------



## davetcan

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

This week it's:

Spooky - ARS - live version
Into the Mystic - Van Morrison
You Didn't Think About That - Coco Montoya

[video=youtube;cMAo0m4E4Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Making my GAS for a wuriltizer twitch.... some great lead lines in that 



davetcan said:


> This week it's:
> 
> Spooky - ARS - live version
> Into the Mystic - Van Morrison
> You Didn't Think About That - Coco Montoya
> 
> [video=youtube;cMAo0m4E4Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc[/video]


----------



## overdriven1

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Mystify by Inxs, Shanghai'd in Shanghai by Nazareth and General Attitude by Collective Soul. I play in three piece along with my guitar I use synth and have an awesome rhythm section both instrumentally and vocally, always good fun!! Looking to get a looper pedal soon....


----------



## Lola

Just some fun stuff! Nothing too complex.

Original Prankster - Offspring

Pretty fly for a white guy - Offspring

Say what you will solo - Fastway

I was working on Break the Law, easy peasy but I have come across a Youtube video and there's so many little dynamics missing from my rendition of it. 

The list never ends but it's so much fun!


----------



## Lola

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



davetcan said:


> This week it's:
> 
> Spooky - ARS - live version
> Into the Mystic - Van Morrison
> You Didn't Think About That - Coco Montoya
> 
> [video=youtube;cMAo0m4E4Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc[/video]


*OMG this is too weird. I listened to this at work the other day. I haven't heard this song in ages. This song had me up and running to check out the CD and found it was Atlanta Rhythm section performing this song. They are absolutely amazing. They certainly do this song justice! What a great vibe!*


----------



## Guest

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

joined a jam band. learning these for saturday.
zeppelin - bring it on home (singer plays harp and like this one)
skynyrd - sweet home
cream - sunshine of your love


----------



## Lola

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



laristotle said:


> joined a jam band. learning these for saturday.
> zeppelin - bring it on home (singer plays harp and like this one)
> skynyrd - sweet home
> cream - sunshine of your love


That is awesome. You will have so much fun! You can play as loud as you please! I envy you!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

thank you.
hang in there sister, you'll find yours soon too.


----------



## Lola

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



laristotle said:


> thank you.
> hang in there sister, you'll find yours soon too.


I hope so!~ I hope it happens in this lifetime. You don't know how badly I want this!


----------



## shoretyus

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Baby steps......I think I wrote another song ( got a music base ) last night... Came up with some lyrics..(to be revisited today with clear head ) 



Lola said:


> I hope so!~ I hope it happens in this lifetime. You don't know how badly I want this!


----------



## leftysg

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Been listening to Genesis and Steve Hackett lately so I'm working on Horizons, Squonk and parts of Supper's Ready.


----------



## Beatles

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

I saw the light - Todd Rundgren
Gaslight - the Ugly Ducklings
Still the One- Orleans


----------



## Lola

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

*Forget 3 songs! I nailed this one tonight after playing the damned song for nearly 3 years. TA DA! Sweet Home Alabama. Finally my fingers are coordinated with my brain. I have been working on this song here and there for the last million years or so it seems. I played along with it on You tube tonight. It's not perfect but it's getting closer. I couldn't even play it to the recording because it was always too damned fast for me. 

and yes....................I could've used Audicity to slow it down but I just stuck with it! 

Such a great song to be able to finally play! (even though it's still not perfect!!)*

I think what helped me to was taking a break for a couple of months from this song. It just seemed to click tonight!


----------



## sambonee

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Here's three I've been working on for some time. 

Don't delay
Based on the Em riff. Came out of a (baked) jam {"a la Lola"}. Working in structure and words. I enjoy the offbeat part in the main riff. This is a jam recording. 

Mo-pets 
Instrumental based loosely on the flintstone's theme. In Am. The most recent versions go to Bb in a Part II. I don't recall how recent this version is. 

AC on my mind 
A ditty have had for a while. Came from my Huss and Dalton Mini jumbo maple guitar. Songs just seem to jump from that guitar. Worth every penny. The most pennies I've ever spent on a guitar. Recorded on garageband iphone 

https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/sets/three-songs-im-working-on


----------



## Adcandour

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

1. Walking Bass Line - Coltrane Style (the chords are doing my head in)

2. Some amazing little noodle from youtuber Mike Burn

3. Aerosmith "same old song and dance" - I was playing the new marshall and this tone jump out at me, and my fingers just started playing this song. Now I need to learn more that the opening riff.


----------



## Lola

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



adcandour said:


> 1. Walking Bass Line - Coltrane Style (the chords are doing my head in)
> 
> 2. Some amazing little noodle from youtuber Mike Burn
> 
> 3. Aerosmith "same old song and dance" - I was playing the new marshall and this tone jump out at me, and my fingers just started playing this song. Now I need to learn more that the opening riff.


You should say, *"I want to learn the whole song and nothing but"! :smile-new:

Just learning the opening riff of any song is just a tease for me!*


----------



## Bastille day

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Bought a second hand store Stevie Ray Vaughn cassette and now researching how to play "Pride and Joy".

Done properly, you have to maintain referred to as a "Texas shuffle" throughout the song.


----------



## Adcandour

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



Lola said:


> You should say, *"I want to learn the whole song and nothing but"! :smile-new:
> 
> Just learning the opening riff of any song is just a tease for me!*


Do you really yell everything? 

It's funny, I find that a lot of songs aren't worth learning passed the intro - when you don't play in a band or for "sing-songs".

I started to learn the chord progressions behind certain solos, so I can solo over them using my looper. Now that I have stumbled upon the magic of backing tracks, I just use them.

I went to learn the rest of the Aerosmith tune last night, and it wasn't interesting enough, so I'll likely never learn it. If it isn't memorable, I won't remember it anyway.

I agree that it's still good to know, cuz there's nothing worse then starting a song and then stopping when people wanna start singing. The following silence can be as rough as a good booing.


----------



## paljoey

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Jason Beckererpetual Burn (should have it mastered in 20 years)
Megadeth:Holy Wars. (Have to be angry to attack Daves leads..a good fight with the wife over new guitars helps)
Gary Moore:Still Got the Blues (loving this one)


----------



## Guest

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



paljoey said:


> Megadeth:Holy Wars. (Have to be angry to attack Daves leads..a good fight with the wife over new guitars helps)


don't you mean Marty? or both?
the bit with the fight is a good line.
GLW the song. it's an awesome tune.

[video=youtube;tP_-YIhgF3w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP_-YIhgF3w[/video]


----------



## rhh7

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Amazing Grace and House of the Rising Sun...going back to basics, playing melody notes in first position.


----------



## paljoey

laristotle said:


> don't you mean Marty? or both?
> the bit with the fight is a good line.
> GLW the song. it's an awesome tune.


The last solo in the song Dave's part is what I have to be angry for. Just find Dave really attacks the strings where as Marty plays relaxed.


----------



## Lola

Living on a Prayer
Led Zeps Immigrant song
Tragically Hip song


----------



## Milkman

We're currently polishing up our repertoire for an upcoming show so today we worked on The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway- Genesis, Whipping Post - Allman Brothers and Snortin Whiskey - Pat Travers.

It was a good workout both guitar wise and vocally.


----------



## knight_yyz

I was on youtube and found a simple strumming version of Hotel California with no barre chords! LOL So I'm having fun with that right now


----------



## Budda

Today I worked on the latest Sparrows song. I already had the notes basically memorized, it's how long phrases go for that was the next step. After that, it's when do I use delay versus reverb.


----------



## BobMacLean

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

One I am working on is an accompanied version of Stan Rogers "North West Passage" - I have a number of Canada Day/Week gigs and this is such an iconic song. Its usually done acapella so the challenge is to come up with an accompanied arrangement. I want to put my own spin on it and have been trying a minimalist guitar approach in double drop D but playing in G. Seems to be working. The melody and vocal quality really are most important in this song so minimalist seems to be better. I think it is working and will be a part of my regular repertoire. 

I am also loving playing in Double Drop D tuning for so many songs. It works nicely here.
Cheers

Bob


----------



## Dr.StringBender

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Lots of Great stuff being worked on for sure. Couple guys just joined the Band and we all felt we needed a few more danceable/mainstream stuff in the sets. So we are working on; Having fun doing it.

Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats (nice change up)
Crazy Little thing Called Love - Queen
Whole Lotta Rosie - AC/DC (gotta work on the arrangement here, no one wants to listen to me solo for 30 bars or some such! No Pressure!)


----------



## Bastille day

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



BobMacLean said:


> One I am working on is an accompanied version of Stan Rogers "North West Passage" - I have a number of Canada Day/Week gigs and this is such an iconic song. Its usually done acapella so the challenge is to come up with an accompanied arrangement. I want to put my own spin on it and have been trying a minimalist guitar approach in double drop D but playing in G. Seems to be working. The melody and vocal quality really are most important in this song so minimalist seems to be better. I think it is working and will be a part of my regular repertoire.
> 
> I am also loving playing in Double Drop D tuning for so many songs. It works nicely here.
> Cheers
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob:

Try Niel Youngs "OLD MAN" if you like drop D tuning.

That "D" bass note seems to fill out the song in a lot of places.

First song I learned using the drop "D".


----------



## Bastille day

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Just acquired the tabs for The Ozak Mountain Daredevils song, "Jackie Blue". 

I always liked the slide riff used in some parts he did on what looks like an Gibson SG.

Hopefully I can play the main chords with three fingers while having my glass slide at the ready on the little finger.


----------



## Adcandour

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Trying to learn a few tunes that sound good with a Marshall that aren't ACDC:

Billy Squier - The Stroke
The Darkness - Black Shuck (I love this album)
The Darkness - Friday Night


----------



## JBFairthorne

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

At the request of my jam buddies...

Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots
I Don't Know - Sheepdogs
Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd (Although to be fair, it's 3 chords in E flat tuning, I'm not working very hard on this one).


----------



## Analogman

A few I'm learning for my band:

Whole Lotta Love (incl. theremin interlude, found an app curtousy of Phil X!)
White Noise - Glorious Sons
Sharped Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## leftysg

Considering the events of the week for two of my selections.
And You and I...Yes
The Clap...Yes...( definitely a summer long project )
39...Queen


----------



## High/Deaf

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



Dr.StringBender said:


> Lots of Great stuff being worked on for sure. Couple guys just joined the Band and we all felt we needed a few more danceable/mainstream stuff in the sets. So we are working on; Having fun doing it.
> 
> *Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats (nice change up)*
> Crazy Little thing Called Love - Queen
> Whole Lotta Rosie - AC/DC (gotta work on the arrangement here, no one wants to listen to me solo for 30 bars or some such! No Pressure!)


Me too. Expanding the Rockabilly set and decided to tackle that one. I find Mr. Setzer a tough act to cop. He's got some interesting chops.

Also working on an elegant transition from Paranoid through the first 4 (or maybe 8) bars of Planet Caravan and then into Sweet Caroline. At the moment, when we play more than our rockabilly set, that's what we close with.


----------



## Mahondo

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Going through Gary Moore phase and have been working on Texas Strut, Gary Moore version of Messiah Will Come, and Dragonfly by Frank Marino. Cheers


----------



## Lola

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Nothing fancy! Gold on the ceiling by the Black keys, Hair of the Dog by Nazareth(not GNR) and Switching to Glide by the Kings!


----------



## Analogman

A few I'm working on this week for a new band I'm in.

Skynyrd - That Smell
Skynyrd - Saturday Night Special
The Doors - LA Woman
AC/DC - TNT
Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way
Led Zeppelin - What is and what should never be


----------



## Lola

Analogman said:


> A few I'm working on this week for a new band I'm in.
> 
> Skynyrd - That Smell
> Skynyrd - Saturday Night Special
> The Doors - LA Woman
> AC/DC - TNT
> Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way
> Led Zeppelin - What is and what should never be


Your very ambitious! Good for you! Not 3 but 2! 

Gold on the ceiling / Black Keys
The Bad Touch / The Bloodhound gang


----------



## Guest

I was asked by a fellow forumite to join him with a drummer friend of his
to play bass at a labour day weekend party with them. I haven't touched 
my bass in two years. Our first rehearsal went well. I still sound like a guitarist 
playing bass though. lol. Still have to fine tune these and many more.

Jeff Healey - While my Guitar Gently Weeps
Who - My Generation
Floyd - Time


----------



## Kerry Brown

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

Learning how to really play "Stormy Monday" instead of just faking it.
Learning how to do country lead with Hank Williams "I'll Never Get Out of This World Alive" and Johnny Cash "Folsom Prison".


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I was asked by a fellow forumite to join him with a drummer friend of his
> to play bass at a labour day weekend party with them. I haven't touched
> my bass in two years. Our first rehearsal went well. I still sound like a guitarist
> playing bass though. lol. Still have to fine tune these and many more.
> 
> Jeff Healey - While my Guitar Gently Weeps
> Who - My Generation
> Floyd - Time


Glad to hear it! Have fun! Remember...................a rolling stone gathers NO moss!


----------



## Analogman

A few more I'm working on this week:

Fairies Wear Boots - Sabbath
Sin City - AC/DC
Waiting for the Bus - ZZ Top
Got Me Under Pressure - ZZ Top
Bullets to Blue Sky - U2
She Sells Sanctuary- The Cult


----------



## High/Deaf

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



Kerry Brown said:


> Learning how to really play "Stormy Monday" instead of just faking it.


Which version? Seems to me there is the Allman Bros version and the other, more traditional version(s) - and they are just different enough that we have to discuss which one before jamming it.


----------



## puckhead

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

1. long term project: all the little licks for Sultans of Swing.
2. ZZ Top - Blue Jean Blues. Again, so many little nifty bits in there.
3. this is just a fun one Johnny Marr's arrangement of Left Banke's "Walk Away Renee", done for Billy Bragg
confusing? it's this: beautiful little melody starts at about 20 seconds
[video=youtube;Am9s85pfH8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am9s85pfH8I[/video]


----------



## Dorian2

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*

I started this tune back in the 90's when I was going to Grant MacEwan College for a music degree:

[video=youtube;XFdPJQjP6HQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFdPJQjP6HQ[/video]

Decided to take it up again at this point to finish her off! Especially considering I am currently waiting for that guitar he's holding from L&M!!!

Otherwise, originals for me.


----------



## Bastille day

*Re: Three Songs Songs Your Working On*



puckhead said:


> 1. long term project: all the little licks for Sultans of Swing.
> 2. ZZ Top - Blue Jean Blues. Again, so many little nifty bits in there.
> 3. this is just a fun one Johnny Marr's arrangement of Left Banke's "Walk Away Renee", done for Billy Bragg
> confusing? it's this: beautiful little melody starts at about 20 seconds
> [video=youtube;Am9s85pfH8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am9s85pfH8I[/video]


I been learning all those Sultans of Swing riffs but all are not as easy as the first which is a simple G string bend. Super fast tempo as well. I believe the chorus is played two different ways which adds to the frustration. Back shelfer for me.

Been also learning Folsom Prison Blues, simple three chord song but maintaning that smooth rythm and alternating the low E and A on all the chords is more difficult than it appears. Fun to play without much thinking involved.


----------



## Analogman

A few more I'm working on for the new band...our first gig is next Sat!

Alice Cooper - Under My Wheels
Cream - White Room
John Mayall & Clapton - All Your Love
Jimi Hendrix - Stone Free


----------

